# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Tuyến xe lửa ngoạn mục tới những mỏ đồng trên dãy núi Andes

## vifotour

Lộ trình Chanaral - Llanta - Potrerillos ở Chile được xem là một trong những tuyến đường sắt đẹp nhất trên thế giới.
 
      Lộ trình này kết nối với Potrerillos, thị trấn hiện nay đã bị quên lãng  và một hầm mỏ nằm trong dãy núi Andes xa xôi, nằm ở độ cao 2850 m so  với mực nước biển, với nhà máy lọc, những xưởng làm việc Llanta và nhà  máy luyện kim của xã Diego de Almagro, tuyến đường Longitudinal Norte và  kéo dài đến thị trấn Chanaral và bến cảng Barquito.  
      Lộ trình do tập đoàn khai thác khoáng sản đồng ở Andes bắt tay xây dựng  vào năm 1916, được xem là nơi kết nối giữa mỏ đồng của thị trấn  Potrerillos và nhà máy luyện kim Pueblo Hundido (hiện nay được gọi là  Diego de Almagro), nơi tuyến đường được nối với hệ thống đường sắt nhà  nước tiếp tục chạy tới thị trấn Chanaral.  
      Mỏ đồng của thị trấn Potrerillos bắt đầu sản xuất chỉ trong vòng một  thập kỷ. Tuyến đường sắt sau đó được sử dụng để vận chuyển vật tư đến  thị trấn Potrerillos và vận chuyển đồng tinh chất đến bến cảng Barquito.  
      Cho dù mỏ Potrerillos khai thác không được nhiều và chất lượng quặng  kém hơn so với những mỏ đồng khác tại Chuquicamata của Chile, nhưng dù  ít hay nhiều, mỏ Potrerillos vẫn góp phần quan trọng trong việc sản xuất  quặng đồng cung cấp cho đất nước.  
      Vào năm 1959, mỏ đồng ở thị trấn Potrerillos đã bị thay thế bởi những  mỏ khác ở quốc gia El Salvador. Kể từ đó, quặng nấu chảy được vận chuyển  bằng đường ống dẫn từ El Salvador tới nhà máy lọc ở gần Llanta, nơi tập  trung những quặng thô được vận chuyển bằng tàu lửa đến nhà máy lọc ở  Potrerillos.  
      Thị trấn Potrerillos hiện đang cung cấp những nhà máy khác như nhà máy  axit sulfuric cần thiết cho việc lọc bỏ tạp chất của đồng, hay cả xe tải  lẫn tuyến đường sắt ngoạn mục để vận chuyển.  
      Đoạn đường giữa mỏ Potrerillos tới cảng Barquito dài 155 km và khoảng  cách giữa các mỏ tới hệ thống lọc ở Llanta có chiều dài 90 km.  
      Phần ngoạn mục nhất của tuyến đường là dốc giữa trạm Montandon(2350 m)  và Potrerillos (2850 m), nơi đường tàu đi qua một cung đường cong khép  kín và đường hầm luôn luôn nằm ở độ dốc cao.  
      Đoạn đường dốc kéo dài trên 66 km giữa Llanta và Potrerillos, chuyến xe  lửa đầu tiên đã vượt qua địa hình gồ ghề, hiểm trở, những thung lũng  vắng lặng và cuối cùng lộ trình cũng kết thúc đưa đoàn tàu đến ga cuối  cùng, băng qua những ngọn núi ngoạn mục.  
     Ảnh con tàu đang di chuyển bấp bênh bên sườn núi dựng đứng.  
     Một con tàu đang chạy về hướng mỏ Potrerillos.  
      Một con tàu chở quặng đồng từ Llanta, gần thị trấn Montandon –  Potrerillos, trên đoạn đường ray có độ dốc tối đa 3.9%. Đoàn tàu trông  như con kền kền, hướng nhìn từ đỉnh núi cao nhất trong dãy Andes.  
     Một con tàu chở 23 bồn chứa axit sunfuric đang rời khỏi nhà máy đồng Potrerillos.  
     Một con tàu chở axit sunfuric rời khỏi thị trấn Montandon, dưới chân núi có độ dốc 3,9%.

Nguồn: tourcuatoi.com

----------


## dung89

Thật là ngoạn mục

----------

